# help my new construction ht setup



## amy_bsnl (Aug 1, 2010)

all dears

I m constructing my new house. it has two lobbies, i.e upper and lower. in upper lobby i m planning a projection home theater in coming years. but for right now i m planning lcd home theater in lower lobby . (photos attached). any ideas about home theater complete u/g fitting set up and interior are welcome. dimentions are as follow: 

Lower lobby : 17 X 27 height 11 ft

Upper lobby : 17 X 36 height 10 ft

thanx in advance


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! Awesome building, however, as you know, you've got some work ahead of you.:help:


----------



## amy_bsnl (Aug 1, 2010)

thanx man . i thought no one is gonna reply. actually i want advance fitting for hdmi projector & lcd. so what should i do to acheive it ?

Note: dont worry abt windows as i m going to use tottaly black out curtains.


----------



## amy_bsnl (Aug 1, 2010)

hallo!!!!!!! waiting for your responce man


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry, gotta sleep somtimes.LOL! Some where on this site there is a calculator for projector placement and all that kind of stuff. Don't worry either as i know somebody with knowledge of this stuff will chime in.:T

Still can't get over how cool of a place that is.:clap:


----------



## amy_bsnl (Aug 1, 2010)

okay but that was abt the upper lobby. I'll be glad if you can tell me the lower lobby 7.1 speaker placement :help: and also abt 9.1 placement in upper lobby.:innocent:


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

First of all, what is: "home theater complete u/g fitting set up?"

THE TV: If it is going to be a darkened room, I would go with a Plasma tv not LCD. LCD is good for bright rooms but video quality of plasma in a darkened room is much better.

THE ROOM: Those brick walls look great but terrible for good sound. Think of buiding a room within that brick room. Do not make square or rectangular dimensions. For best possible sound you want an irregular room, no 90 degree angles and you want irregular dimensions (i.e. if the front of the room is 16Wx10H, the back of the room could be something like 15Wx9H).

SOUND ISOLATION: Special studs or fittings attatched to studs can be used to help isolate the drywall from the studs. Use double layer of drywall or special drywall such as cement board like they use in bathrooms.

SPEAKER PLACEMENT: You can go to the THX and Dolby websites for good info on speaker placement.


----------



## amy_bsnl (Aug 1, 2010)

thanx for your responce. I have seen your photos n you have a very awesom set up in your bed room and living room

now about me: well i m living in india at Patiala city. Have you ever heard abt Patiala Peg??? its world famous. we are building a new house. Home theater is concerened with me only. So I have to accept what dimensions it have. we are not going to change all dimensions only for home theater set up

about building: it is only structure of building the major work is going to start now like sanitary and electrical fittings, cement plaster, POP, False Ceiling, Plastic Paint, tile work, Floor Marble , Furniture , interior etc,. it will take approx six to nine months to complete

u/g fitting: I mean underground fitting like electrical and sanitary so that you can not see the wires running here to there

Now if i use in wall speakers what size box i have to left in walls

It is worth noted that i m new in this field:innocent:


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

U/G FITTINGS: -install more outlets than you think you need. -usually the outlets in a room will all be on 1 circuit, instead, have the electrician divide the room into several circuits and dedicate those circuits for the outlets only, no lighting on the same circuit. -have the electrician use a larger gauge of wire for the outlets. -install several empty conduits leading to several parts of room for future use.

ROOM DIMENSIONS: Size of hole in wall for in-wall speakers depends on the speakers. Since you're using in-wall speakers, I assume you're using studs and drywall. It doesn't matter what the shape of the shell of the room is, the builder can layout the studs to make the room into whatever dimensions you want.

The more details you can give about your hometheater vision, the better the advice you'll get. What is your budget for construction? What is the budget for the equipment? What quality standard are you hoping for (Do you want entry level, mid level, or pro level)? What type and size of equipment are you already considering? Do you already have any equipment? Can you afford a system that makes you go "Wow!," or just something that sounds decent?....


----------

